# WWE - Real or Fake



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2015)

LMAO


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2015)

Great video

To answer ur question...

Fake

However, I dare any member on this board to tell any wrestler that to there face


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 28, 2015)

It may be scripted but you can't deny the abuse they put themselves through.

Also didn't watch lol


----------



## Magical (Aug 28, 2015)

Its a tough business that why you aint in it. Lmao. Great video icy cat


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 28, 2015)

OK I watched it finally, I remember watching that a few years ago


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 28, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Great video
> 
> To answer ur question...
> 
> ...



They dont get enough credit for the work they put in.  Not only while on tour but the training facilities and schools they apprentice in just to be in the smaller shows is a $shit ton of old school catch wrestling and acrobatics.   They do some dangerous neck cranks and stuff that is not even legal in UFC and "real" wrestling 

You have to be a tough SOB to do that.  There are a lot of guys that quit the first day or two.  Cardio up the arse and still expected to have and continue to build a massive physique.  Its definitely a calling for some.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2015)

BGH...Years ago I bounced at a strip club that a well known wrestler used to bounce at... the stories I heard of him are insane ... and he's not huge at all..

The stories were insane to the point that the local biker clubs respected the fuk out of him.. and even wanted to offer him a chance for a patch.

these guys aren't UFC but make no mistake when a dude is 6ft5 and 280 pnds and animal.. piss him off and expect a visit to the ER


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 28, 2015)

Yaya said:


> BGH...Years ago I bounced at a strip club that a well known wrestler used to bounce at... the stories I heard of him are insane ... and he's not huge at all..
> 
> The stories were insane to the point that the local biker clubs respected the fuk out of him.. and even wanted to offer him a chance for a patch.
> 
> these guys aren't UFC but make no mistake when a dude is 6ft5 and 280 pnds and animal.. piss him off and expect a visit to the ER



I like hearing stories like that.  I think you told me about him last year.

There were some 300 lbrs that did the midwest raslin circuit a few years ago at the Bud Cup and Grapplers Quest.  They werent serious comps but liked the sport of sub wrestling and competed for several years.  Every time they touched you it fukin hurt. I have no doubt they could kill someone on accident if their switch was flipped.  Raw power is nothing to play with.  BTW speed rarely beats power in wrestling.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2015)

Yea... believe me or not... I've spoke to the rock on a few occasions and he is a big muthafuka and I'm no shrimp... he oversized me plenty... these guys are scripted however very athletic. . A haymaker hurts even if they have never threw a punch

In my line of business currently I've worked with athletes and whatever. .. wrestlers and NFL players regardless of the combat training can fuk a big human up.. severly


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2015)

Yaya = 5 ft 11... 228

Rock = 6 ft 4 ...280

Brock  = 6 ft 4 ...300


These guys are animals and will kill anyone non MMA trained


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 28, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Yaya = 5 ft 11... 228
> 
> Rock = 6 ft 4 ...280
> 
> ...



They would get destroyed a pro boxer also.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2015)

HHH said it the best, (There would be no WWE if they were truly trying to hurt each other there wouldn't be wrestlers to wrestle)


----------



## bsw5 (Aug 28, 2015)

Great video


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> They would get destroyed a pro boxer also.



Brock will wreck a boxer.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 28, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Brock will wreck a boxer.



Please. Brock doesn't like to get hit and doesn't box well at all. If he can't eat a shot from Shane Carwin or Cain Velasquez, he sure as hell isn't taking a shot from a pro boxer. Klitschko would put him in a coma.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2015)

Assassin,  I agree.. cain rocked him severely. .but shane gave brock everything he had and still got choked out...


I agree. .. a boxer would knock out an mma fighter with ease...but shane didnt... what's said is said


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Please. Brock doesn't like to get hit and doesn't box well at all. If he can't eat a shot from Shane Carwin or Cain Velasquez, he sure as hell isn't taking a shot from a pro boxer. Klitschko would put him in a coma.



Maybe in a boxing match. But in the octagon brock will wreck a boxer. Klitscho would get murdered by Brock in a street fight.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 28, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Maybe in a boxing match. But in the octagon brock will wreck a boxer. Klitscho would get murdered by Brock in a street fight.



 Holy shit. Some people, man.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 28, 2015)

A wrestler is going to beat the heavyweight champ of boxing in a fight? Lololololol.

You know when Thunderlips fought Rocky is was just a movie right?

Not saying wrestlers aren't tough, but seriously?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2015)

Who remembers James Tony v Randy Couture?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 28, 2015)

Take it from a real wrestler. 

If you can't "box" you can't fight. Especially on the street.


----------



## DF (Aug 28, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Who remembers James Tony v Randy Couture?



That was just embarassing.....


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 29, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> A wrestler is going to beat the heavyweight champ of boxing in a fight? Lololololol.
> 
> You know when Thunderlips fought Rocky is was just a movie right?
> 
> Not saying wrestlers aren't tough, but seriously?





Assassin32 said:


> Holy shit. Some people, man.








Here's Brock fighting an mma champion. Wake up guys, Brock is a monster.



Yaya said:


> Who remembers James Tony v Randy Couture?



Hilarious and embarrassing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 29, 2015)

I've never understood the "...but in a street fight..." rationale. 

I've seen and been in more than a few "street fights" as a younger man before I went pro & even some more recently around the job sites I am sent to.  

I see poor technique and exhausted sloppy punches after 30 or so seconds. In fact, I've been chastised for having beaten a few blokes "in a street fight" once they found out I was a pro. I didn't ask for their trouble, they brought it on me but apparently "in a street fight" having had training and actual fighting experience is frowned upon.

Sorry, I just don't get it. If you're that good a fighter, why not get paid for your craft instead of mucking around for free in alleys and outside bars?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 29, 2015)

It comes down to different shit.

Tim Silvia(ufc heavyweight) V Ray Mercer (heavyweight boxer)

This fight showed u can't stand with a boxer...Silvia got KOd quick..

It really depends on timing and skill..


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 29, 2015)

Yaya said:


> It comes down to different shit.
> 
> Tim Silvia(ufc heavyweight) V Ray Mercer (heavyweight boxer)
> 
> ...



That was hilarious


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 29, 2015)

> Tim Silvia(ufc heavyweight) V Ray Mercer (heavyweight boxer)



That is a very good example of how dangerous a professional boxer is, especially a HW.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 29, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> That is a very good example of how dangerous a professional boxer is, especially a HW.




I know and my brother in law trains with a former heavyweight champ. ..  Johnny Ruiz... he runs a boxing/MMA gym... he has said when the mma guys spar with the boxers it's a major rude awaking.. however when the boxer wants to test the waters with jujitsu..etc.. it's the opposite

in a street fight I guess it depends on the reason and timing

either way when I was a kid the 2 toughest fuks were 

ultimate warrior - because he beat hulk hogan

Jesus- because he got his ass kicked and died... then came back


----------



## goodfella (Aug 29, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Who remembers James Tony v Randy Couture?



WEE is real! And yeah, that was quite sad to watch ha


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 29, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I know and my brother in law trains with a former heavyweight champ. ..  Johnny Ruiz... he runs a boxing/MMA gym... he has said when the mma guys spar with the boxers it's a major rude awaking.. however when the boxer wants to test the waters with jujitsu..etc.. it's the opposite
> 
> in a street fight I guess it depends on the reason and timing
> 
> ...



Thats exactly right.  Ive seen it first hand.

I wrestled D1 at a respectable school.  When I encountered my first real a$$ whippings, I didnt turn to my wrestling coach to bail me out.  I packed my things and moved to find a boxing/MT trainer.  6 months later I was giving the a$$ whippings.  Wrestling is a point/pin sport, although it has its place in a fight,  no wrestler with any since will be shooting a double on the concrete or gravel and a few other variables.  Now sub grappling and BJJ is more practical but it has the same limitations.  Its best to know a little of all three ranges of battle, striking, clinch and grappling.  Situational, like you said.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 29, 2015)

YaYa

I would love to hear a Stephanie McMahon story if you have one.  She looks like my first wife.  Sassy too.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 29, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> YaYa
> 
> I would love to hear a Stephanie McMahon story if you have one.  She looks like my first wife.  Sassy too.




I have nothing on her..wish I did..

I met a dude who hung with her when she went to Boston University but nothing in good detail..

I would love to smack around her fun bags


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 29, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Thats exactly right.  Ive seen it first hand.
> 
> I wrestled D1 at a respectable school.  When I encountered my first real a$$ whippings, I didnt turn to my wrestling coach to bail me out.  I packed my things and moved to find a boxing/MT trainer.  6 months later I was giving the a$$ whippings.  Wrestling is a point/pin sport, although it has its place in a fight,  no wrestler with any since will be shooting a double on the concrete or gravel and a few other variables.  Now sub grappling and BJJ is more practical but it has the same limitations.  Its best to know a little of all three ranges of battle, striking, clinch and grappling.  Situational, like you said.



Professional boxers don't spend hours practicing take downs grappling jiu jitsu wrestling and finishing moves. Professional mma fighters spend hours on all of those plus boxing. The point is in a street fight with no holds barred. An mma guy is going to have a whole arsenal of weapons to choose from that he has spent hours and hours practicing. Standing up wrestling locks and chokes. A boxer will have to hope that the fight wont end up on the ground and bank on a haymaker. Because if it does end up on the ground and it usually does. A champion mma fighter will dismantle a boxer.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 29, 2015)

Everybody wants to bring up Brock for the arguement. He's an outlier. He's trained mma and outside wrestling. He's not just a wrestler. 

Let's see Doink the fukking clown fight a boxer.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 29, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Professional boxers don't spend hours practicing take downs grappling jiu jitsu wrestling and finishing moves. Professional mma fighters spend hours on all of those plus boxing. The point is in a street fight with no holds barred. An mma guy is going to have a whole arsenal of weapons to choose from that he has spent hours and hours practicing. Standing up wrestling locks and chokes. A boxer will have to hope that the fight wont end up on the ground and bank on a haymaker. Because if it does end up on the ground and it usually does. A champion mma fighter will dismantle a boxer.



Why then don't all fights in the UFC end up as wrestling matches with the grapplers riding roughshod over the strikers? When I look across the current UFC rankings (closest you're going to get to "no holds barred" with a sanctioning body) I see a mix of fighters, some who excel at striking and some who excel at grappling. The Conor McGregor fight most recently comes to mind as evidencing how a striker with little to no grappling experience can defeat an experienced grappler. Would that fight have ended differently if it were in an alley rather than in a cage?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 29, 2015)

> Would that fight have ended differently if it were in an alley rather than in a cage?



I think the most obvious thing that would be different is CM would not have a ref to complain to when getting elbowed on the crown of his skull.  Or its quite possible one of Connors Irish leprechauns wife, would have soccer kicked CM to the other side of the rainbow.  

The Octagon has rules too... and they are in favor to the grappler.  If they allowed up kicks and a couple other simple techniques... far less fights would go to the ground.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 29, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Professional boxers don't spend hours practicing take downs grappling jiu jitsu wrestling and finishing moves. Professional mma fighters spend hours on all of those plus boxing. The point is in a street fight with no holds barred. An mma guy is going to have a whole arsenal of weapons to choose from that he has spent hours and hours practicing. Standing up wrestling locks and chokes. A boxer will have to hope that the fight wont end up on the ground and bank on a haymaker. Because if it does end up on the ground and it usually does. A champion mma fighter will dismantle a boxer.



Lots of variables in there especially for street situations too many to list.  

I agree with you for the most part. Except pro level boxers dont throw haymakers.

But big guys like the ones YaYa is talking about dont have to take most fights to the ground.  A punch from one of those guys would be lights out for most of everyone.  They know it as well.  I thought we were talking about Stepanies tits and everyone else.  My bad.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 29, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Lots of variables in there especially for street situations too many to list.
> 
> I agree with you for the most part. Except pro level boxers dont throw haymakers.
> 
> But big guys like the ones YaYa is talking about dont have to take most fights to the ground.  A punch from one of those guys would be lights out for most of everyone.  They know it as well.  I thought we were talking about Stepanies tits and everyone else.  My bad.



Urban Dictionary definition: Haymaker - A powerful forceful punch. The word usually used in boxing. When the person swings with full force.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 29, 2015)

When the haymaker fails something like this might happen.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 29, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Urban Dictionary definition: Haymaker - A powerful forceful punch. The word usually used in boxing. When the person swings with full force.



I guess my definition of a haymaker differs from Urban Dictionary if your calling that a haymaker.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 29, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I guess my definition of a haymaker differs from Urban Dictionary if your calling that a haymaker.



You may have confused haymaker with hail mary


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 29, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> You may have confused haymaker with hail mary



Big floppy tits have that effect on me.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 29, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Big floppy tits have that effect on me.


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 29, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo -rick flare


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 29, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo -rick flare



Ric Flair has been using steroids for decades.







[/url][/IMG]

Grandpa guns!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Zeigler said:


>



Who else would do her? 
Also ziegs a
 had to laugh when I read the title of the thread. Dude you're humor is funny as shit


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Maybe in a boxing match. But in the octagon brock will wreck a boxer. Klitscho would get murdered by Brock in a street fight.



Overeem  beat the shit out lesner in the octagon.  He's a kickboxer tho


----------



## Yaya (Aug 31, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> Overeem  beat the shit out lesner in the octagon.  He's a kickboxer tho



Overeem did win yes.. he's an MMA fighter..


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Overeem did win yes.. he's an MMA fighter..


What I had meant was he came from a Dutch kickboxing background. He didn't come up at just mma as his Forte


----------

